# Do you think my wife is entitled to my car when I need it for work?



## dave626 (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a daughter and wife and my problem is that I need my car for work. 
My daughter had broken her arm at school last week. She now wants to go to school. My wife works walking distance from our house and so does my daughter she is now complaining she needs the car but I need it to go to work so she is trying to make me feel guilty. 
I'm I wrong ?


----------



## dave626 (Sep 2, 2012)

My daughters 10 yrs old.


----------



## bluelaser (May 26, 2012)

Can't you guys share the car? (either she drops you off or you drop her off)
OR
If finances permit, buy a second car since both of you work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dave626 (Sep 2, 2012)

I start work at 7.30 and wife and daughter start at 9.00 and my work is a considerable long distance away and I won't be able to get home. 
Plus we can't afford another car. 
Or the petrol to go back and forward. 
Thanks


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know where you live, but perhaps she wants to use the car because she and your daughter don't feel safe or comfortable walking?

How has the arrangement been recently?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

she broke her arm, not her leg right? There's no reason for your wife to have the car if they are at work and school within walking distance of your house


----------



## kgirl (Sep 5, 2012)

If there is one car... she is walking distance from work and you're not... convenient or not... sounds simple from the outside. You NEED the car, she doesn't. The car is not a luxury in your case. In hers it is. 
In asking for the car, did she offer a solution on how you are to get to work and back?


----------



## dave626 (Sep 2, 2012)

No solution. I tried to explain the importance of me getting to and thro from work and how it would cost us a fortune if I was to get dropped off and picked up after I finish. 
It would mean she would drop me off. 
Go and get my daughter from the house from my workplace. 
Run her to school. 
Drive to her own work. 
From her own work pick up my daughter. 
And then pick me up at my work place. 
Then drive us home.


----------



## dave626 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank for your input in this matter. 
Because the situation is getting me down.


----------



## dave626 (Sep 2, 2012)

Especially when the situation can be solved if she would just walk.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Tell her to beat feet. She doesn't like that tell her to go kick rocks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the most revealing thing here might be the title of this question. The terms "entitled" and "my car" reveal that there's some deeper issue that might need to be addressed here. 

Why was it -my- car, rather than -the- car?

There are other things that would solve the problem, arguably. Could you adjust your budget so she could have her own car? Could you start carpooling with someone? 

As a wife who walked/took the bus to work during all kinds of weather, due to only having one car, I can tell you, that over a period of time can that can lead to resentment. My personal trigger was my husband would mention, "Wow, it was really cold outside today." (As if I hadn't noticed when standing at the bus stop. )

So, whether or not the solution could be "easily solved by her just walking." I'd suggest having a conversation about this, and ponder that dismissing her thoughts/feelings/needs off-hand aren't likely to lead to good things in the future.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I smell a sh*t test...


----------



## dave626 (Sep 2, 2012)

I think your right.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

There is NO reason on earth she can't continue to walk to school. It sounds to me like you have turned into a beta male and the women in your life (wife is teaching daughter how to do it) are treating you like their servant. 

LEAD your family. Read No More Mister Nice Guy. Hug your D10 and tell her you know how strong and smart she is and you have no doubts she'll be just fine walking to school again.

Read that book!


----------

